# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Lập trình >  Giúp em bài tập phương pháp tính

## muabuon

mọi người giúp dùm em bài tập phương pháp tính , lập trình bằng matlab đề bài như sau :
gdp việt nam :1 ,mức độ tăng trưởng hàng năm :
7% trong 10 năm đầu
6% 10 năm tiếp theo
5% các năm còn lại 
gdp thái lan :10 , mức độ tăng trưởng hàng năm ổn định 4,5%
bao nhiêu năm nữa gdp 2 nước bằng nhau ?, dùng phương pháp newton - raphson
em gà lập trình mong mọi người ngó wa dùm em hướng cho em cách làm thôi cũng được .em cám ơn nhiều !

----------

